# 75-95

## elaramadan

!;) 
     ,    75-95   .     . 
      ,  ,  ,  .
 ,       (   5),      .   , ,    ,  ,          .
   .
        -    .     2013.
   .       -  .

----------


## wap-poltava

,   ., ,   (  75   ,   )       ,     ,       .

----------


## elaramadan

. 
 , ,       ?      ?   ?
     .         500-1000.,     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 2013.

        ? 
 , . http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...81%D1%82%D1%96

----------


## elaramadan

,     -        . 
   "  ",        ? 
, .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,           -   ,  ,        .    ,    ,         . 
 -              .       ?      .  
..   - .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,   .

   -  ,     5,   ,    

> -              .       ?      .

      ,  ,   - ??   106?

----------


## tayatlas

-       .     ,     .      :   ,   .

----------


## elaramadan

> , . http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...81%D1%82%D1%96

  -       .   

> -  ,     5,   ,

     !       .   ,    ,    . ,     ,    -    .
   ,      .      ,  .   

> (  !),   ...      3-4       (    6 )....     ,    )

         .        1-5       .      -   .           .   

> ,  ,   - ??

            ,    .    ,           ,      ,     .        ,         .           3000.       .

----------


## FLY_INTER

10-15     75-95
    .    : http://wikimapia.org/#lat=49.4223478...1&z=15&l=0&m=b
   (   )       .  , ,   .       -,       -  -   .
          : -, .     ,             (6-7 .)               .
    1-2    10-11      (    =))            .
     (        ).
 -          ,    .   

> 

       .       3000 .  ...    .
   !

----------


## wap-poltava

> -  ,     5,   ,

      ,         , , , .   (     )   ,        ,    , ,     .

----------


## 23q

,     )))

----------


## elaramadan

> .    : http://wikimapia.org/#lat=49.4223478...1&z=15&l=0&m=b

          -    70    .     ,   -   45 .    

> (   )       .  , ,   .

         ,       .  :     ?          ,        (!)      ...   

> : -, .     ,             (6-7 .)               .

  , ,   "-"?   

> 3000 .

         -     4000-2000.  .   

> 

      Wiki -  400!     

> ,     )))

     , ,       )))

----------


## wap-poltava

> -    70    .     ,   -   45 . 
>        ,       .  :     ?          ,        (!)      ...
> , ,   "-"?
>        -     4000-2000.  .
>     Wiki -  400!
>    , ,       )))

        ,  70  79 .
  -(      ,        )  21 .
       ? -   ,    ,   -,     ,   ...
 -20       -      ,    ,   -5     .

----------


## fabulist

> -    70    .     ,   -   45 .

  ... . ³        ,        -   .   ?

----------


## elaramadan

30 -     ,     50 -    .       10-15.       .    50-57, 45 -    .        7:00  17-18:00,     !   ...
      -   .

----------

